# UFC 82 Results : PRIDE OF A CHAMPION



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

*UFC 82: PRIDE OF A CHAMPION*
Date: 3/1/2008
Event Type: Live Pay Per View
Location: Nationwide Arena (Columbus, Ohio)​

----------


*Main Card Bouts:*


[20-4-0] *Anderson Silva* vs. *Dan Henderson* [22-6-0] - *UFC Middleweight Championship*

*Silva's Last 3 Fights:*
vs. Rich Franklin (Win - TKO)
vs. Nate Marquardt (Win - TKO)
vs. Travis Lutter (Win - Verbal Submission)

*Henderson's Last 3 Fights:*
vs. Quinton Jackson (Loss - Unanimous Decision)
vs. Wanderlei Silva (Win - KO)
vs. Vitor Belfort (Win - Unanimous Decision)



[11-3-1] *Cheick Kongo* vs. *Heath Herring* [27-13-0]

*Kongo's Last 3 Fights:*
vs. Mirko Cro Cop (Win - Unanimous Decision)
vs. Assuerio Silva (Win - Majority Decision)
vs. Carmelo Marrero (Loss - Split Decision)

*Herring's Last 3 Fights:*
vs. Antonio Rodrigo Nogueira (Loss - Unanimous Decision)
vs. Brad Imes (Win - Unanimous Decision)
vs. Jake O'Brien (Loss - Unanimous Decision)



[21-4-0] *Yushin Okami* vs. *Evan Tanner* [32-6-0]

*Okami's Last 3 Fights:*
vs. Jason MacDonald (Win - Unanimous Decision)
vs. Rich Franklin (Loss - Unanimous Decision)
vs. Mike Swick (Win - Unanimous Decision)

*Tanner's Last 3 Fights:*
vs. Justin Levens (Win - Submission)
vs. David Loiseau (Loss - TKO)
vs. Rich Franklin (Loss - TKO)



[12-6-0] *Alessio Sakara* vs. *Chris Leben* [17-4-0] 

*Sakara's Last 3 Fights:*
vs. James Lee (Win - TKO)
vs. Houston Alexander (Loss - TKO)
vs. Victor Valimaki (Win - TKO)

*Lebens's Last 3 Fights:*
vs. Terry Martin (Win - KO)
vs. Kalib Starnes (Loss - Unanimous Decision)
vs. Jason MacDonald (Loss - Submission)



[15-2-0] *Jon Fitch* vs. *Chris Wilson* [13-3-0]

*Fitch's Last 3 Fights:*
vs. Diego Sanchez (Win - Unanimous Decision)
vs. Roan Carneiro (Win - Submission)
vs. Luigi Fioravanti (Win - Submission)

*Wilson's Last 3 Fights:*
vs. Derrick Noble (Win - Unanimous Decision)
vs. Ray Steinbeiss (Win - Submission)
vs. Rory Markham (Win - TKO)


----------


*Preliminary Bouts:*


[11-5-0] *Andrei Arlovski* vs. *Jake O'Brien* [10-0-0]

*Arlovski's Last 3 Fights:*
vs. Fabricio Werdum (Win - Unanimous Decision)
vs. Marcio Cruz (Win - KO)
vs. Tim Sylvia (Loss - Unanimous Decision)

*O'Brien's Last 3 Fights:*
vs. Heath Herring (Win - Unanimous Decision)
vs. Josh Shockman (Win - Unanimous Decision)
vs. Kristof Midoux (Win - TKO)



[9-2-0] *Josh Koscheck* vs. *Dustin Hazelett* [10-3-0]

*Koscheck's Last 3 Fights:*
vs. Georges St-Pierre (Loss - Unanimous Decision)
vs. Diego Sanchez (Win - Unanimous Decision)
vs. Jeff Joslin (Win - Unanimous Decision)

*Hazelett's Last 3 Fights:*
vs. Jonathan Goulet (Win - Submission)
vs. Steven Lynch (Win - Submission)
vs. Diego Saraiva (Win - Unanimous Decision)



[17-2-0] *Diego Sanchez* vs. *David Bielkheden* [12-5-0]

*Sanchez's Last 3 Fights:*
vs. Jon Fitch (Loss - Unanimous Decision)
vs. Josh Koscheck (Loss - Unanimous Decision)
vs. Joe Riggs (Win - KO)

*Bielkheden's Last 3 Fights:*
vs. Nikola Matic (Win - TKO)
vs. Lubormir Roumenov (Win - Unanimous Decision)
vs. Mitsuhiro Ishida (Loss - Unanimous Decision)



[11-3-0] *Jorge Gurgel* vs. *John Halverson* [16-5-0]

*Gurgel's Last 3 Fights:*
vs. Alvin Robinson (Loss - Unanimous Decision)
vs. Diego Saraiva (Win - Unanimous Decision)
vs. Danny Abbadi (Win - Unanimous Decision)

*Halverson's Last 3 Fights:*
vs. Bryce Teager (Win - Submission)
vs. Sam Jackson (Win - Submission)
vs. Tom Ahrens (Win - Submission)



[6-4-0] *Luke Cummo* vs. *Luigi Fioravanti* [11-3-0]

*Cummo's Last 3 Fights:*
vs. Edilberto de Oliveira (Win - TKO)
vs. Josh Haynes (Win - KO)
vs. Jonathan Goulet (Loss - Unanimous Decision)

*Fioravanti's Last 3 Fights:*
vs. Frank Camacho (Win - TKO)
vs. Forrest Petz (Loss - Unanimous Decision)
vs. Jon Fitch (Loss - Submission)


----------


On Saturday, March 1st, the UFC returns to Columbus, Ohio & The Nationwide Arena for UFC 82: PRIDE OF A CHAMPION!

UFC Middleweight Champion Anderson "The Spider" Silva clashes with PRIDE Middleweight Champion Dan Henderson, to unify the titles...and FINALLY answer the question: "Who is the best middleweight fighter on the planet?"

AND....in what promises to be a stand-up war, heavyweight wrecking machine Cheick Kongo, coming off the biggest win of his career against Mirko Cro Cop, must now battle the hard-hitting "Texas Crazy Horse" Heath Herring!

Also on this card, the long-awaited return of one of the UFC's premier heavyweight competitors, as "The Pitbull" Andrei Arlovski returns to the octagon again undefeated "Irish" Jake O'Brien. Also on this card are big names: Jon Fitch, Chris Leben, the returning Evan Tanner & Yushin Okami.

Not to mention, Ultimate Fighter alums making their returns to action, as we'll see Josh Koscheck & Diego Sanchez back in the octagon! What a night it will be on February 2nd, for UFC 82: PRIDE OF A CHAMPION!


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

*Some Prelim Results:* (Source: SHERDOG.com)

*Jorge Gurgel vs. John Halverson

Round 1*
Gurgel started the bout with plenty of low kicks with a few punches from the outside mixed in. Halverson looked to counter, and landed a decent combo halfway through the opening frame. Gurgel worked for a takedown against the fence, and Halverson reacted by pulling guard with a guillotine choke. Gurgel freed his head and pounded from the top position for the rest of the round. 10-9 for Gurgel.

*Round 2*
A head kick from Gurgel glanced off Halverson's head and glove but it got a nice pop from the crowd. Again, Halverson pulled guard with a guillotine, but Gurgel was free before the fighters hit the floor. From the top, Gurgel teed off and looked close to scoring a stoppage as referee Dan Miragliotta warned Halverson to defend better or get moving. After Gurgel seemingly punched himself out, the fatigued fighter moved to side-control and setup an armbar. Halverson cleared the legs and found himself on top with 15 seconds remaining in the round. He landed some decent shots but it was not enough to steal the round. 10-9 Gurgel.

*Round 3*
Halverson landed some good leather early in the third, backing Gurgel up with some stiff punches. Two minutes in the stanza, the fighters clinched and Gurgel took the top position after Halverson gave up an easy takedown. Gurgel controlled from the top without inflicting any damage, which prompted the referee to stand the fighters up. Halverson landed another decent punch on Gurgel before time expired. 10-9 Halverson.

The official judges scored the contest, 29-28 (twice) and 30-27, all for Jorge Gurgel.

*Diego Sanchez vs. David Bielkheden *

*Round 1*
Diego Sanchez rushed out and got a fast takedown in the opening seconds of the bout. Sanchez worked from the top with punches and elbows, but Bielkheden defended well. Sanchez moved to half-guard and looked for a Kimura, then jumped to mount after his opponent defended. Sanchez started slow from the dominant position but turned it up with 30 seconds left in the round. After eating several hard punches, the Swede fighter tapped out due to punishment at the 4:43 mark of the first.

*Mark Coleman was just inducted to the UFC Hall Of Fame.*

*Dustin Hazelett vs. Josh Koscheck 

Round 1*
Fireworks right off the bat as Hazelett landed a head kick that backed Koscheck up to the fencing. Hazelett followed with a knee to the head that scored. Koscheck fired back and landed some good leather. Hazelett locked up a standing guillotine as Koscheck looked for a takedown. Koscheck escaped and threw some wild haymakers that glanced of Hazelett's head. Koscheck scooped up Hazelett and took him down, but was caught in a lose triangle as the round ended. Close round that goes to Koscheck, 10-9.

*Round 2*
A stiff left landed for Koscheck to get the second frame underway. Koscheck circled and dug to the body with hard punches. Koscheck then fired a head kick that hurt Hazelett and knocked him down. Koscheck, who stumbled throwing the kick, got up and finished Hazelett with a vicious right hand and a few more power shots. Referee Herb Dean stepped in to save Hazelett at 1:24 of the second round.


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

*Luke Cummo vs. Luigi Fioravanti*
*Round 1*
Some sloppy standup is played out through the first minute of round one. Luigi got a body-lock takedown but was unable to hold Cummo down. Luigi dropped levels and scored a quick single-leg, but again he could not keep Cummo on the floor. Showing his huge power advantage, Fioravanti executed a beautiful belly-to-back suplex. In the final seconds of the round, Cummo got back to his feet but was taken back down with an inside trip. 10-9 Fioravanti.

*Round 2*
The second round is a carbon copy of the first, with Fioravanti scoring takedowns of all sorts; doubles and singles, trips and body-locks. Cummo refused to be held down, but was unable to mount offense of any sort, save for a brief moment spent in the top position after he swept Fioravanti during a trip attempt. 10-9 for Luigi Fioravanti.

*Round 3*
Just like the two previous rounds, Fioravanti continued to dominate with his wrestling. The final period saw Luigi score four takedowns without inflicting any damage or real offense through the course of the bout. Cummo had no answer for Fioravanti's strength, and the Sherdog.com scorecard reflected that with a 30-27 score.

All three official judges agreed with scores of 30-27 for Luigi Fioravanti.


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

*Andrei Arlovski vs. Jake O'Brien*
*Round 1*
O'Brien shot right away for a single, which was stuffed By Arlovski. Three more times O'Brien dropped levels for a takedown, all of which were unsuccessful. On his fourth attempt, Arlovski stumbled while sprawling, which allowed O'Brien to hop on top. Arlvoski was active from the bottom, opening a cut on the forehead of O'Brien with a sharp elbow strike from his back. 10-9 Arlovski.

*Round 2*
O'Brien's early shots were stuffed in the second round, but he eventually got Arlovski to the canvas. The former heavyweight champion bounced back up and performed a body-lock takedown directly to the mount. From here, Arlvoski blasted away with punches until referee Mark Matheny stepped in to halt the contest at the 4:17 mark of round two.


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

Well fella's, I'll be your go-to guy tonight. If you can't watch the fight, let me be your eyes and ears and I'll try and do my best to give you a detailed recap of tonights event. We got some great fights lined up so it should be fun.

Conduct all discussion in the Official UFC 82 Discussion Thread *OR* the Official Fight Threads, of which there are one for each fight on the card.

As Big John would say, "Lets get it on!" :thumb02:


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

Alright, we're starting off the night with:

*Jon Fitch vs. Chris Wilson*

Chris Wilson plans on coming in as tonight's spoiler to Jon Fitch's Title Shot hopes. Fitch is coming off a big win over Diego Sanchez and he needs this win to put him over the top in his goal for the WW Belt.


----------



## UFCFAN33 (May 29, 2006)

If ya need a hand kds I'm hear man!!


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

*Round 1*

Bruce Buffer gets us underway for UFC and Referee Jerry Krysz gets this one going. The two fighters circle and Fitch lands a nice leg kick. They clinch up but then break away. Fitch appears to be having minor trouble getting a takedown locked up.

Wilson tags Fitch with a right hand after avoiding a TD. Wilson's stand up looks better with combo's, kicks, and knees.

Fitch gets the TD he was looking for 2 and 1/2 minutes into the fight. Wilson is working his hips out trying to stand up. The ref stands them up while Fitch is still working to keep him down...strange. Fitch looks more aggressive now standing. 

Fitch secures a TD. Wilson is working for an omoplata, but then pulls guard. Fitch reigns down some minor shots, nothing substantive. The round comes to a close with Fitch sitting in Wilson's guard.



_Overall:_ Close Round 1, two takedowns may make it go Fitch's way, 10-9, but Wilson was getting the better of the standup. Could honestly go either way.


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

*Round 2*

Fitch catches a leg kick but can't complete the takedown. Wilson is relentless in his second attempt and gets the fight to the ground. Wilson is in half guard, quickly gets back to full guard. Fitch is working Wilson's body over with punches. 

Fitch scrambles quickly to side control as Wilson threw his legs up high going for a sub. Jon is taking his time looking to transition to mount, throwing some punches, elbows and knees to the body. He gets mount! Wow, great job by Wilson to get back to half guard immediately. 

Fitch is smothering Wilson in this round, but damage wise, Wilson is doing ok by not incurring to much. The scramble on the mat and Fitch gets back into side control.

_Overall:_ Fitch outworked Wilson in a grappling match. He was relentless in his TD attempts and moved positions fluidly. Wilson did good not sustaining damage, but he lost the round.

10-9 Jon Fitch.


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

*Round 3*

They come strong early. Fitch is throwing the leg kicks, Wilson works combo's. Fitch tags Wilson with a strong right/left. Wilson lands a nice body kick after feigning a punch. 2 minutes of standup fighting thus far.

Great kicks from Fitch. Fitch feigns a punch and gets a quick double leg. Wilson is breathing heavy while on his back. Fitch has him pinned against the fence and reigns down, body/body/head.

Nice strikes from the top by Jon. 1 minutes left in the fight, looks like Fitch is going to take this if Wilson doesn't do anything drastic. Wow, triangle attempt from Wilson...just as I say it. Its in, but only 15 seconds left. Fitch is looking to hang on. And he does. Fitch survives.

We're going to the judges scorecards.


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

*Result:*

30-27
29-28
30-27

By Unanimous Decision, our winner is Jon Fitch.

_Overall:_ Not Fitch's best fight, but Wilson is damn good. Jon is gonna be right up there for a Title Shot.


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

We got some crowd shots of Matt Serra and Urijah Faber...then a preview of UFC 83.

Coleman is getting airtime for his UFC induction into the Hall of Fame. Coleman announced he isn't retired and he has a fight! Colemand vs. Brock Lesnar!!!! Holy Christ. 

Coleman acknowledges Lesnar is a beast but says he's gonna "find a way to beat his butt." Good stuff, but this isn't prime-Coleman, this is 40-something Coleman. Should be a tough fight for him. I guess nostalgia will sell tickets? :dunno:


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

Next up, 

*Evan Tanner vs. Yushin Okami*

Evan is coming back after over a year-long layoff. He's fought the best, but he hasn't fought in so long. He's got an incredibly tough first fight back. Goldie says Yushin is looking to become #1 Contender with this fight...maybe if he is dominant in his performance we'll see Okami vs. Silva II or Okami vs. Hendo? 

Evan has his hands full, but he'll have tons of fans backing him in this one, whereas Okami will only have MMAForum's own "Okami-Fan" backing him.


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

*Round 1*

Referee Mark Matheny gets the two fighters into the center of the Octagon. They come out slow, Tanner sending Okami back with a straight right. Left hook lands for Tanner. Okami lands a straight left to Tanner's chin and drops him, but Tanner recovers and gets Okami down. They scramble to their feet. Quick action right there.

The two fighters are clinched up against the fence. Inside knees from both opponents. Okami gets the muay thai clinch and throws a knee. And another. Tanner pushes off. Okami with a left, follows with an uppercut. 

Tanner with a good leg kick. Good left hands by Okami with 20 seconds left. The round ends standing.

_Overall:_ 10-9 Okami, caught Tanner and dropped him, and the rest of the round was fairly even.


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

*Round 2*

Tanner presses the action with strikes, mostly leg kicks. Good right hook and left straight by Yushin. Another straight punch for Okami followed by a solid kick. Okami with the muay thai plum again. Lets go. Solid left sends Tanner's head back fast. A combo sends Tanner back again. 

Tanner drops levels for a double leg, but Okami defends very well. A knee to the head by Okami KO's Tanner.

Tanner is out cold...up against the fence, Okami grabbed behind Evan's head and pulled down while bringing the knee up. Night night Tanner in Round 2. 

Your winner: Yushin Okami!


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

We've got all kinds of previews for the next Ultimate Fight Night and then UFC 83 in Canada. "Ill Will" is coming up to, with BJ taking on Sherk at UFC 84. Jardine and Wanderlei Silva will be co-Main Event.

"Thats whats coming up, inside the octagon!" -Goldie

UFC 85 gets some press too, with Liddell vs. Shogun on the card.

Next up, we've got:

*Alessio Sakara vs. Chris Leben*

Leben will "turn it into a slugfest." Thats not surprising. Sakara is going to "show him what fighting is all about."

This really oughta be an exciting fight, they'll both stand and trade. Sakara at 185 is going to be a scary thing. Leben has made some changes in his life and training, and he's hoping it'll show off tonight. Leben, always clever, says he's going to "hit him so hard, he'll wake up in Italy."

Lets go. :thumbsup:


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

*Round 1*

Sakara is debuting at 185 and its his first fight as a member of American Top Team. Leben looks to be exciting as usual, win or lose. Herb Dean gets the two MW's to the center of the octagon.

Leben comes forward aggressively. They're really trading early. Alessio is throwing combo's, Leben is throwing bombs. Uppercut by Sakara. Leben is throwing a lot more kicks than he normally does. Leben tests Sakara's chin early with some power shots. They're doing a lot of dirty boxing as well.

Two superman punches in a row by Sakara and then a right/left. Leben doesn't flinch and keeps coming forward. Body kick by Leben. Chris is REALLY pushing forward, I can't stress that enough.

Leben puts Sakara down by a knee to the head, then 3 straight uppercuts and a left hook. Herb Dean steps in and stops it. Sakara pulls guard but takes more shots and then the fight is stopped.

Sakara's hands go limp, Herb rushed in, then another punch by Leben "woke" Sakara up. The stoppage might be contested, but I think it was the right thing. 

Leben wins the fight by KO at 3:16 of the 1st Round.


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

No more promo's now, we're talking our HW Match:

*Cheick Kongo vs. Heath Herring*

They both like striking, but lets be serious...Kongo's is better. He's been training with Rampage and Jaunito Ibarra and has been improving. Heath oughta be trying to get this fight to the mat, but it'll be interesting to see if he tries to slug it out.

We've got a video package of Herring/Kongo. They continue to play out the Herring vs. Nogueira "mistake". Kongo looks ready for Herring's arsenal. Heath: "This is not a body building competition."

Kongo: "Lets get it on."

Well Cheick, I second that...lets get it on. :thumb02:


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

*Round 1*

"This fight is brought to you by Mickey's, the official beer of the UF..." Whoops. Guess the Bud Light sponsorship hasn't started yet. So uh, "Get Stung!" :laugh:




The two HW's come out the center.

Herring runs out, connects HUGE. Right hand drops Kongo, but he gets up quickly. Uh oh, Kongo takes Heath down. Kongo landed shots, Herring scrambles up. 

They trade punches, kicks. Kongo with another takedown...what the hell? Haha. Herring reverses to get on top. Kongo almost got onto his feet, but Herring is trying to lock in a guillotine. Big knees to the legs of Herring from Cheick.

Another takedown by Kongo, gets full mount. Where has he been hiding this wrestling? Herring is sitting with his back against the fence, Kongo is landing some shots to the body.

Herring with a reversal, Kongo pops right back up from his back and they stand. Herring with a TD, reversed by Herring, then reversed again. Kongo in mount. Now, north/south with Kongo on the north side. 

Herring turtles up with 20 seconds left and the round is gonna run out.

The crowd boo'd everytime it went to the ground and I want to shoot them all. How was that Round boo-able? Screw drunk idiots who don't know MMA.

_Overall:_ That was a close round, but Kongo showed skills we didn't think he had. I'd give it to him 10-9.


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

*Round 2*

Heath can't control Kongo on the mat. Kongo on top, sitting in half guard right off the bat. Cheick lands strikes to the body and head. Big upkick from Herring. The ref stands the two up. They're pinned against the cage now with 2 minutes underway in the round. 

Cheick with another good takedown. Kongo looks towards Herrings back, but doesn't put hooks in. Herring traps an arm, rolls and gets on top. Herring opens up from side control with punches. Herring knees the body. BIG knees. Broken ribs anyone? Kongo isn't blocking any of these.

30 seconds left. Herring has been reigning knees for a good minute now. We're going to Round 3.

_Overall:_ Kongo is still showing us a lot of skills, but Herring took that round with the reversal and then causing more damage with the knees to the body. 10-9 Heath.


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

*Round 3*

Herring had a guillotine after taking a shot, but Kongo slipped out. Herring is looking to trap an arm again and get a reversal to get on top. He turtles up with Kongo on the side of back control. Kongo tries for a rear naked, but has no hooks in. 

Herring stands up. Bullrushes Kongo into the cage. Kongo gets a takedown. Herring grabs a single leg, but can't get it. Spoke to soon, Heath gets on top in side control. Herring can win the fight here if he outworks Cheick.

Herring starts to shoot down knees to the ribs again, just like round 2. Body punches, good top control here from Heath. Nice elbow from Heath too. 1 minute left to take this fight. Herring stays busy, but you wouldn't notice from the crowd's boo's.

Heath gets the Mount! It finishes there with punches and elbows.

We're going to the scorecards.

MY GUESS: Herring by UD. I think he took Rounds 2 and 3.


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

*Results:*

Close fight, really back and forth. I'd hate to be a judge.

29-28 Heath
29-28 Kongo
29-28 Heath

By Split Decision: HEATH HERRING wins!


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

They pimp Yushin Okami's KO of Tanner again as the "Hit of the Night"...sponsoring Hitman the movie. Now we're getting ready for out Main Event:

*Anderson Silva vs. Dan Henderson*

Dan's dropping from 205 to MW to defend one of the two PRIDE belts he held. Hendo has been working with Diabate on muay thai to prepare for Anderson. The "text voting" on who will win the fight favors Silva...barely. 51% think Silva will take it, 49% give it to Hendo. 

The funny thing is, this is the first time in a long time the fans are right on. This fight is way too tough to call.


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

*Round 1*

Anderson comes out to his classic DMX music, the place is rocking for this fight. Hendo and Silva look calm, relaxed, and ready...just what you'd expect from Champions.

"IIIIITTTTTTTTSSSSSSS TTIIIIIIIIIIIIIIMMMMEEEE!"

Herb Dean is reffing for our Main Event tonight and he gets us started. 

They're feeling one another out early. Hendo throws a kick. Two big leg kicks from Silva, Hendo rushes forward with strikes but doesn't connect on much. Straight kick from Silva at Hendo's face. 

Clinch takedown for Hendo. Anderson has a weird half guard going on. Hendo throws some hammerfists. Not a whole lot from Hendo while on top, but he's throwing some shots. Hendo gets side control. Anderson gets guard. 

Hendo takes Round 1 right there 10-9.


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

*Round 2*

Silva is looking to open up with strikes. Throws a kick, and another. Catches Hendo with a combo. Silva gets on top of Hendo. Silva is in Dan's guard. They get back up. 

Henderson looks for a body lock. Anderson catches Hendo with a BIG knee in the muay thai clinch. Gets Hendo to the ground. Lands shots, an elbow. He's in half guard now. That was a great exchange for Silva there.

Silva takes Dan's back. He gets the hooks in! Dan is flattened out with a body triangle. Silva lands a big elbow and lots of strikes. He gets the rear naked choke locked in! DAN TAPS!!!

ANDERSON SILVA WINS BY REAR NAKED CHOKE


----------

